# Death Magnetic



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone heard it? (Metallica's new album, for those that don't know)
The snare is much better, still a little off... In general I think its much better than St. Anger, much closer to thrash- but not close yet.
Kirk compares it to a modern ...And Justice for All, anyone else think that he needs to get a grip?


----------



## sam (Sep 4, 2008)

kill em all is the best album by far (well i guess MOP is kinda close). but this new stuff is junk IMO. drums sounds horrrrrrible.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't heard any of it, but I like Metallica, so I think it will be fine


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 4, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I haven't heard any of it, but I like Metallica, so I think it will be fine



So you think Saint Anger was "fine"?

I'll buy it and listen to it in full FLAC quality before I past judgment.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 4, 2008)

When you say you like Metallica, is that pre- or post-Black Album?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> When you say you like Metallica, is that pre- or post-Black Album?



their older stuff is best, but I like it all


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 4, 2008)

That explains it >.>


----------



## alexc (Sep 7, 2008)

I like old Metallica stuff, but "the day that never comes" is alright, but not the best. One is awesome!


----------



## Don Tonberry (Sep 7, 2008)

I think that Death Magnetic is a more modern Metallica album, but it doesn't mean it's bad. It's alright but just not great like their old stuff. I will buy the album but it just won't get many plays on my playlist.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say you like Metallica, is that pre- or post-Black Album?
> ...



yeah they really are like 2 different bands. its unfair to expect their new albums to be like the old ones. especially after more than 20 years. i like all of their stuff, but you will never hear me comparing Reload to MOP, since they are two different styles. i think they learned from their mistake(by mistake i mean St Anger) and that Death magnetic will be better.


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 7, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> yeah they really are like 2 different bands. its unfair to expect their new albums to be like the old ones. especially after more than 20 years. i like all of their stuff, but you will never hear me comparing Reload to MOP, since they are two different styles. i think they learned from their mistake(by mistake i mean St Anger) and that Death magnetic will be better.




I don't expect it to be like there old albums I just want some good thrash. I feel bad for them now because all there work now will be compared to there 3 mazing albums (not saying there other Albums are bad) Master of puppets, Ride the Lightning, and Kill Em' All. I don't expect them to be like those because its been 20 years like you said and Kames highs are shot. Kirk also has to get his foot off the dam wha pedal  .


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 7, 2008)

Eh...I listened to it again...
Another reason I've seen Megadeth 3 times and Metallica 0.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 7, 2008)

It's deffinatly an improvement.


----------



## Escher (Sep 7, 2008)

Metallica S&M is all you need


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, now what about the new Slipknot cd?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 8, 2008)

...
>.>
Well, at least Metallica were, at one point, a respectable, real, metal band.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 8, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> ...
> >.>
> Well, at least Metallica were, at one point, a respectable, real, metal band.
> That's all I have to say.




For a little while, at least.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say from Kill em' All to ...And Justice For all was respectable. So... 1982-1988? I think?


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 8, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Okay, now what about the new Slipknot cd?



**** like all the other Slipknot Albums



hawkmp4 said:


> ...
> >.>
> Well, at least Metallica were, at one point, a respectable, real, metal band.
> That's all I have to say.



Yet they are still an amazing metal band and deserve a huge amount of respect. Death Magnetic is a massive improvement to load,reload, and St,Anger. Jumping on the Metallica sucks bandwagon is not cool, its just ignorant.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 8, 2008)

Uhhmmm...ignorant?
Please, compare AJFA and the Black Album, and you'll know why I don't respect Metallica anymore. They were thrash, now they're not. I liked them, now I don't. Plain and simple, its not about being cool or ignorant, its about me liking thrash not pop metal or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Kian (Sep 8, 2008)

oh no, not another new metallica album!

thy were great 10-15 years ago but now they're putting out garbage, imo.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 8, 2008)

Nostradamus ftw.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Come on. What do you guys want Metallica to do? They are making music, [some] people like it, so they keep on making more. They are done with the old stuff, and now they are making new stuff and that's just how they are. They aren't going back to their old style so don't complain about it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with Metallica if that's how it was- but its not. My problem is that they keep saying they're going back to their roots, back to thrash, and they're clearly not, they're trying to misle the fans of their old stuff into buying their new stuff. If they were straight up about the kind of music they were making, I'd be sad that they didn't play thrash but that'd be it. Wouldn't be mad at them. Its their choice what kind of music they're making.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Nostradamus ftw.




Very much so.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 2, 2009)

Death Magnetic is good, but nothing compared to Ride The Lightning, the best thrash album EVAR


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay for reviving 1 year old threads!

But I might as well post my opinion =p

I think Death Magnetic is just a new style that they want to play, and anyone who doesn't like it, shouldn't buy it. Simple as that. No need to go around bashing them as if you are God's gift.


----------



## (X) (Aug 2, 2009)

Why do you discuss albums from the crappiest band ever?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> Why do you discuss albums from the crappiest band ever?



Because it is not the crappiest band ever. Jonas Brothers anyone?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well i didnt like death magnetic as much as the older stuff. However its still enjoyable, i like the day that never comes, all nightmare long the most. Heard Slayer/Megadeth are playing a New Zealand show!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 3, 2009)

Death Magnetic would be awesome if in the mastering they did not succumb to the "loudness wars". The CD version is way to loud over compressed and sounds like crap with no dynamic range. But the Guitar Hero versions of the album do have rich dynamic range. People have posted the GH rips of each song and posted them online. They sound way better. Use your favourite intenet seach engine to locare te GH version.


----------



## (X) (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, Jonas Brothers beat them pretty good in being the crappiest band, but Iron maiden are like 10 times better than Metallica (in being good)


----------



## blade740 (Aug 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> Ok, Jonas Brothers beat them pretty good in being the crappiest band, but Iron maiden are like 10 times better than Metallica (in being good)



Why would you even bring that attitude into this thread? Nobody was asking your opinion on bands. There was a "favorite bands" topic not long ago for that.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 3, 2009)

I like 2 or 3 songs for this album, it's good

My favorite album is kill'em all, the four horsement is the best song ever


----------

